# It's cutting season :)



## CRASHMAN (Jun 9, 2004)

ok the cut starts today...wait...tomorrow! 

Ok so after a huge bulk session from about the being march, I've gained about 38lbs!! (180lbs to 218)  But not only my weight increased tremedously by my strength increased as well. 


My 3 main exercises:

***march:___to____present: (6/8/04)***

bench:...240___to___335lbs

squat:....180___to___315lbs
                (hey i broke my leg!)
dead:.....225___to___405lbs 


Body parts: (unpumped)(i'm just goin by the ones that are nice to me )

Quads:....26''__to__29''

Arms:......14''__to__17''

Chest:.....39''__to__45''  (i love my chest)

stomach:.34? 35?__to__36''

shoulders:.??__to__52''  (i skimp on shoulders  )


I'll post my diet and routine later!  for now i gotta study!

hmmmmm i think i may bulk in sept and do a comp in january....but how do i do a comp? or sign up for 1? there's weight classes and ages right? 

P.s. I Need Encouragment!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 12, 2004)

ya so... i'm really going to start soon....tomorrow for sure....getting up and doing cardio is hard!!


----------



## Blieb (Jun 12, 2004)

you sir, are a monster!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2004)

Good luck Crash


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 15, 2004)

first day recorded:

Still no cardio..

Arms

biceps:
barbell curls- 5 sets 10
hammer curls- 5 sets 10
alternating dumbell curls- 5 sets 10 
reverse curls- 5 sets 10

triceps:
pushdowns- 5 sets 10
one armdumbell extensions- 5 sets 10
skull crushers- 5 sets 10
double arm tricep extensions- 5 sets 10

forearms:
wrist curls- 5 sets 10
reverse wrist curls- 5 sets 10
finger curls- 5 sets 10
powerballs 5mins each arm 

this is what i ate today it's horrible:

Breakfast: milk, almonds, cereal bar, apple juice

lunch: quiznos foot long turkey guacamole sub

after workout: protien shake(50g)

dinner: enchilladas. 

wow no wonder i gained weight  horrible  ......it kinda sux when you commute to school early in the morning and come back late at night. no time to cook your meals it's all gas station and fast food dinning.  And the gas station i go to doesn't have protien bars!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 18, 2004)

2nd day:


Back:
deadlifts - powermatrix
Shrugs - 5 sets 10
pull downs - 5 sets 10 
rows - 5 sets 10 

cardio: 2 hours wrestling

Diet: Can't remeber but wasn't good


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 18, 2004)

day 3:

Chest day 

Flat dummbell presses 5 sets of 10 
Incline Dumbbell presses: 5 sets of 10 
      superset W/ 
Incline Fly's 5 sets 10
Machine flys - 5 sets 10
decline - 3 sets of 10 i was tired at the end lol 

Deit:......lets not look at that again...

Cardio - none


----------

